# Laser Spay Photos of Dahlia



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi everyone.......
Promised to post these photos after Dahlias laser spay.
She also had 4 baby canine teeth pulled that had huge roots
and would not have come out on their own.They would have
ruined her bite so we pulled them all.I was in surgery and recovery
with her the whole time.She is 7 mos old and being unbred her uterus
was only the size of a dime! I kept waiting for him to pull a plum size
uterus out but he said "well there it is".It looked like a tiny piece of tissue!
Im like "what??'.She was so good not even fighting the gas or crying.
Afterwards we moved to a waiting room where I stroked and talked to
her for 5 mins when she came out of the gas effects.
She just rolled her eyes up to see me and crawled into my arms to be cuddled.
She didnt whimper or whine once.
Twenty minutes later she could stand and walk so we went home.
She was able to eat scrambled eggs 2 hrs post op and moistened kibble by evening.
She had no drugs for pain just some homeopathic remedy he
bathed the incision site with.Also there are no stitches to remove.
Well 24 hrs post op she is herself again!! The incision is barely visible.
She can walk and play as before.She went pee and poo this morning fine.
Only after effect is a raspy voice/dry throat from the tube down her throat.
I cannot reccomend enough this high tech spay procedure!! 
Urge your vet to update to this technology as it is also used for cancer treatment and other things.
It was not that expensive either.
It cost me $145 plus the anestetic!
I am so glad I did this for her and gave her the gift of a stress free life as my loving companion.
See her photos below:

Best wishes,Dahlias MaMa

Immediately after returning home post op









Canines with huge roots









Closeup 24 hrs post op









Its barely visible!









Dahlia back to herself in 24 hrs!


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Wow thats amazing!
I'm so glad her spey went okay
What a brave little girl x


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

She looks FANTASTIC!!! Great pics and I'm so glad the laser spay worked so well for her. I wish more vets would get the equipment to do it as it's so much easier on them. How neat that you were able to stay with her!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Its amazing how these little babies get over ops,but few hours later they're on their feet .Glad all went ok wish we could be put under when we have teeth out or the dentist.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow she looks good! How great is it that you didn't have to leave her at the vets.
BIG teeth!!
Well done Dahlia xx


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Awwwww she looks so sweet. What a brave girl. I am glad things went well..I wanted the laser but my vet did not do it at the time.


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

Awww glad she's ok. She's so cute


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow Rhonda i cant believe how well she looks and the lack of scarring!
Those teeth were huge too.
Am so pleased she is doing great.
Love that wee girl!
Was also very cool you got to be there with her.
I really want do have the laser spay for Darla, dont think my vet does it, but am still on the lookout in my area.

Nice to see you here too. x


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I am so glad everything went good.I am glad she is back to her self.Radar says Hi sis lol.I hope all is good for you all.She is getting big now ain't she.


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

this is amazing I love her!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

She looks wonderful! Thanks for sharing the info and pics.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the kind words!
Dahlia is her sweet, demure self again.
The Lord heard her chi friends prayers and she
couldnt have had a more perfect experience.
Our vet is very experienced with small and exotic
animals also so a 3 lb chi was easy he said!! LOL.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Nobody in town does laser, but I'm impressed. Not only on how "neat" the area is but on the price. We pay right at that for an old fashioned spay.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow she looks great. It sounds like it was an uneventful procedure. Those teeth are the ones that Rico still has ..huh !! Her mouth didn't bother her from that ?? she is a brave little one !!


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Wow, She doesnt even look like she was spayed. I think Im gonna look into that for my lil Honda.


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

what a brave girl. so beautiful.


----------



## jade_carr (Jul 7, 2009)

i had lexie done by laser, using key hole surgery, it was amazing and id recommend to anyone to do it over traditional.

I had to travel nearly 3 hours to a vet that did it but i'd do it again if i needed to.

glad dahlia is ok xx


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

awww dahlia im so glad ur home and safe from the evil room!  wow those teeth still have blood on it, eek!! you brave brave girl, good girl you! i just love your teddy its so multicolored lmao


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow looks like she recovered veyr fast. You know id never heard of laser spaying before now and im amazed how inexpensive it was for you! Congrats to Dahlia on her successful and speedy recovery  Well done


----------



## ~*~ Angela ~*~ (Nov 17, 2009)

Laser is the way to go! I had my husband's little, bitty poodle spayed and they used the laser and she healed in what seemed like 2 days. You can't see a scar now at all (and that was about 7 years ago) and she never had any problems. I'm just impressed that your vet let you stay, I think that helps too along with lighter anaesthesia.


----------



## Cesar's Mommy (Aug 13, 2009)

I got my Ava and Cesar fixed with laser also. My Ava had to have four teeth pylled too because they weren't coming out. But even now I kind of wonder because she has little bumps were she was opened up and I wonder if those are going away.


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

Wow--that's quite incredible. Glad everything went well! What a sweet little girl you've got!


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Amazing! I'm glad it went well for her.  That's the first time I've seen pics of a laser spay. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Im glad this thread helped a few people to see the benefits
of laser spay.Dahlia is bouncing around like a ping pong ball
and is her sweet self.The recovery time truly amazed me!!
I have nothing but good things to say about the procedure
and hope whoever reads this will truly consider it.


----------



## Mom2BabyNatalie (Aug 15, 2008)

Glad for such a speedy recovery... she looks fabulous!!


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm glad she's ok. Thank you for posting these pictures, it give an idea of what to expect when I get Mia spayed.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Aww...glad she got better so fast!!! I've never heard of laser spaying!!


----------



## magtru (Feb 18, 2009)

$145? Our laser surgery spay total came to $575. That included all the blood workup, meds, etc. Mirdle had sutures put in though. They came out on their own after 2 wks and now there is barely a visible scar. She was uncomfortable the first night, whining, and crying but the next day was much better.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Reposting laser spay photos*

Im reposting the pics I had removed in the first post:

Immediately after arriving home








scar 24 hrs post op








Close up of scar 24 Hrs post op







\
Her self again in just 24 Hrs with no meds needed








4 baby canines removed same time


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Wow - Is there even a scar at all?


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

That looks amazing how does it actually work?


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow that's really amazing. I'm so glad it went so smoothly for her, she looks great.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks all.
There was no stitches-meds or scar to speak of.
I was allowed in the surgery and watched him use the laser.
It looked like a laser pen the kids like.
She also had 4 canines removed and had no meds.
My babygirl had a very fast recovery and to this day
has not gained an ouch either.Look into lasser spay
as it even cost the same here as traditional spays.


----------

